

Github Internal Styleguide - thepumpkin1979
https://github.com/styleguide?s=hn

======
dfc
It has been my experience that if you have to append "?s=hn" to the URL in
order to bypass the submission filter it means that the link has already been
submitted before. I have always assumed that pg had a reason when he put the
duplicate submission filter in place. As pg's guests I have always thought it
best not to try and get around the way he thinks HN should operate.

